# Why Our Dogs Need Time To Sniff



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2019)

I've been taking my dog for long walks in the park on a long retractable leash.  I let him sniff around at his leisure, check his pmail, and see which coyotes, foxes, deer, dogs, rabbits, birds, squirrels and other creatures have been there since his previous walk.  He loves to check things out, and unless I'm in a big hurry that day (which is rare), or he starts to roll in something or looks like he's going to eat something, I let him do his thing.

When I let him out into our yard in the morning, sometimes I'll watch him through the window, and he's make his rounds.  He checks out the entire perimeter, sniffing all corners, every tree, and all along the ground where the rabbits romp at dawn.  If I go out there alone and do some work while he's in the house, he'll immediately track where I've been while he wasn't with me.  Here's a short video I thought was interesting about how dogs use their noses to see.  :magnify:


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2019)

It isn't just dogs, it's all animals. Anyone who has house pets knows how they can detect anything new just by scent. I have guinea pigs and, when they hear me go outside, they sit by the door, sniffing. If I return with fresh grass for them, they immediately start shouting. If I'm empty-handed, there's silence. Mind you, I'm sure they are mind-readers too.. I only have to think of food, and they look at me, all expectant. Dogs are the same. Think 'walkies', and the tail starts wagging,  unless it's raining of course.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been taking my dog for long walks in the park on a long retractable leash.  I let him sniff around at his leisure, check his pmail, and see which coyotes, foxes, deer, dogs, rabbits, birds, squirrels and other creatures have been there since his previous walk.  He loves to check things out, and unless I'm in a big hurry that day (which is rare), or he starts to roll in something or looks like he's going to eat something, I let him do his thing.
> 
> When I let him out into our yard in the morning, sometimes I'll watch him through the window, and he's make his rounds.  He checks out the entire perimeter, sniffing all corners, every tree, and all along the ground where the rabbits romp at dawn.  If I go out there alone and do some work while he's in the house, he'll immediately track where I've been while he wasn't with me.  Here's a short video I thought was interesting about how dogs use their noses to see.  :magnify:



I enjoyed this video, SB. I knew several of these facts, but not all.

Their hearing is amazing too. My dog knew my grandson's car was approaching sooner than I could.

"Pmail",  !    Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2019)

Rosemarie, I agree!  I have a cat too who is quite the sniffer, he'll also follow my tracks in the yard and he sometimes sniffs out the dog when he returns from the park.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 27, 2019)

What an interesting video, SeaBreeze, thank you for sharing this with us ! 
We have lattice on the front porch, and when we are sitting out there, and Poodle is out there with me, he always has his little nose poked out of the gaps in the lattice . 
Since that puts his eyes right up to the wood in the lattice, we wondered how he could even see anything when he is standing there with his nose poked out. 
Now, it makes sense...... Poodle is not so much seeing what is going on out there as he is smelling it. 

When it comes to food, he is really strange, and sometimes will not touch a bite of something that I am feeding him. As soon as I finally get him to try it, then he is happy and wants more, but often I have to offer it to him several times before he will try that first bite of food, even when it is chicken, which he loves.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 27, 2019)

I’m eating an omelette as I’m reading this and Pickles is right next to me, his nose being the closest thing to my plate.

I can just imagine what he’s thinking...

Yum, an omelet this morning instead of fiber one cereal...yay!

I smell shredded Swiss and gruyere cheese in it and she’s used whole eggs not just egg whites....Yay!

Oh Oh...she put some avocado in it.....I can’t have any...maybe she’ll give me an end piece that doesn’t have any. 

I did!

Note: Pickles and I spell “omelette” differently.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 27, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> What an interesting video, SeaBreeze, thank you for sharing this with us !
> We have lattice on the front porch, and when we are sitting out there, and Poodle is out there with me, he always has his little nose poked out of the gaps in the lattice .
> Since that puts his eyes right up to the wood in the lattice, we wondered how he could even see anything when he is standing there with his nose poked out.
> Now, it makes sense...... Poodle is not so much seeing what is going on out there as he is smelling it.



You're not alone. Our poodles.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2019)

That video is interesting.   It's all in the sniff!  ...
On our daily walks, I wish I could understand why Lil'Bear just loves some dogs he meets, growls at others,  and is just totally indifferent to the rest.   It don't seem to have anything to do with the size of the other dog, sex or breed. 

And once the pattern is established, when he sees those dogs again, it's always the same reaction.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> .
> On our daily walks, I wish I could understand why Lil'Bear just loves some dogs he meets, growls at others,  and is just totally indifferent to the rest.   It don't seem to have anything to do with the size of the other dog, sex or breed.
> 
> And once the pattern is established, when he sees those dogs again, it's always the same reaction.



Bonnie, I think they can read dog language much better than we can.  I believe that even from a distance, they start to read the other dog and form an opinion.  The other dog may be dominant and have aggressive tendencies regardless of size or breed, so your dog may be sensing that.  Some dogs are just hyper, some whine constantly on their walks, and our dogs may sense their nervousness and react to it.

My dog is super friendly, but when loose at the dog park he will try to avoid other dogs that show any kind of overly assertive behavior or whiny nervousness, he's mellow and he likes other dogs who are friendly and mellow too.  He will see from a far distance a female shepherd who never actually bit him, but snarled, bared her teeth and forced him into a submissive position way back when he was a puppy.  As soon as he sees she's coming toward us, he'll head off the road into the meadow and give himself distance.  She's not fast enough to catch him now, but when she chases she growls and tries to dominate him.

Things are always different when using a leash.  Dogs behave differently on or off the leash, I've seen that by observing them for decades at the park.  A dog who may not bother another one if allowed to walk up to him when he's roaming free, may snarl, snap and go to attack if dogs are on leashes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2019)

CeeCee, that omelet sounds delicious, no wonder Pickles wants some, I'm sure you found a bit to give him for a treat.   We spoil our babies, hugs for your boy.

SD, your Poodles are adorable looking through that gate! :love_heart:


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Things are always different when using a leash.  Dogs behave differently on or off the leash, I've seen that by observing them for decades at the park.  A dog who may not bother another one if allowed to walk up to him when he's roaming free, may snarl, snap and go to attack if dogs are on leashes.



I do know that to be true.  It really does affect behavior. 
Where I live now requires  leashes to be worn at all times on their grounds (I use a 12' or 16' lead most of the time, for a feel of some freedom.)     
When we leave and go to my daughter's  backyard to play,  he acts differently.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> I do know that to be true.  It really does affect behavior.
> Where I live now requires  leashes to be worn at all times on their grounds (I use a 12' or 16' lead most of the time, for a feel of some freedom.)
> When we leave and go to my daughter's  backyard to play,  he acts differently.



I use a 26' retractable leash for my dog, that also gives him freedom to roam around and sniff when we're not around people or other dogs.  When I see someone coming near, I usually reel him in and keep the leash short, that way he's not open to an attack if that dog is not friendly, I never trust the owner to completely control their own dog, doesn't always happen.

Our neighbor has a dog like that, she says on the leash her dog is very snarly and aggressive with other dogs, but if she has a dog visitor in her yard, her dog is usually fine with the other dog.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes, I use retractable leashes too .. good control when needed.


----------

